# Knockers lil' bro........Pictures



## Erica (Apr 15, 2007)

Here he is at a whooping ONE day old!! I just LOVE him........gosh darn if he was a filly, he'd have been staying and my show filly, as he looks so much like his sis did when she was a baby. They just get better with age.

Here he is *Erica's Sock it to Me* - (Little Kings B T Buck Bandito x Manson Red Roan Spotted Socks Lady) He's a full brother to my Erica's Knock Your Socks Off, who is a multi National Champion, HOF mare and produced her first foal this year ("TKO"). This guy is sired by my BTU son, and his dam "Sock" is a Dam of Distinction/Superior Dam.

He's a buckskin with four whites, high in the back and short in the front.....and two of them have "spots" in them, and then he has his mom's trademark she passes on with the white top of the tail and his white pinto spot on his butt...and a few white hairs for a teeny tiny star. He's pretty little, I expect him about 31ish.

Here he is not totally unfolded at one day old.....


----------



## maranatha minis (Apr 15, 2007)

Beautiful baby as usual!!! I just love the buckskins!!! I think they are my fave!!

Shelley<><


----------



## CKC (Apr 15, 2007)

Erica- He is so nice. I like him a lot and more high whites which I love.

Kim


----------



## Devon (Apr 15, 2007)

OH WOW!

MY FAVORUITE foal of the year WOW WOW WOW

Now hes one I would LOVE to have in my barn just to show ad stare at



:



:


----------



## Leeana (Apr 15, 2007)

I would like to have him in my barn!!!! Already have a BTU grandson, maybe they would get along?? LOL. Congrats, he is wonderful!

Leeana


----------



## EAD Minis (Apr 15, 2007)

*Gorgeous baby as always Erica



. Just love the stockings. *


----------



## Tami (Apr 15, 2007)

WOW, he is NICE!!! :new_shocked: :new_shocked:


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Apr 15, 2007)

Another good looking boy you have there. No doubt he will follow in his big sisters hoof prints! :aktion033: Congrats.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 15, 2007)

He's beautiful Erica!


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Apr 15, 2007)

He is just eye popping, jaw dropping, drool wiping GORGEOUS!!!



: LOVE HIM!!



: But you already knew that!



: Congratulations on another STUNNING baby!

:aktion033:

Jodi


----------



## Rachel (Apr 15, 2007)

I LOVE HIM!!!!



:


----------



## Jessica_06 (Apr 15, 2007)

Another beutiful colt! Congrats! You'll get some fillies. How many more do you have due? ~Jessica~


----------



## ClickMini (Apr 15, 2007)

Aw, what a doll boy! I love him! He is going to be quite the little show boy, that is for sure!


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Apr 16, 2007)

Very pretty Erica, Congratulations!

Gage


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 16, 2007)

man he is so nice just beautiful

Lori


----------



## Mona (Apr 16, 2007)

What a nice looking colt!



:


----------



## Jill (Apr 16, 2007)

Ooooh MAN! There you go again -- another AMAZING foal and with a very cool name to boot!!!! I love him


----------



## Fanch (Apr 16, 2007)

He looks great!! Big congrats :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## NMMack (Apr 16, 2007)

:new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked:

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ERICA!!!!!!!!!!!!!

He is FABULOUS!!!!!!!! I absolutely LOVE him!!!!



:

Can I send Mike down for him?



:

CONGRATULATIONS on another FABULOUS Tiny Trotter!!!

What a year!!! Each and everyone of them are just FABULOUS!!!



:

Makes me wish we had more land, that's for sure!!!

Nancy


----------



## Erica (Apr 16, 2007)

> Another beutiful colt! Congrats! You'll get some fillies. How many more do you have due? ~Jessica~


Well I have 3 "maybe" 4 left........

MCC Feathers Silver Streak x Big City (full sibling to Streakn' for Bucks) Silver's had all boys so......she's due for a girl, but not sure if she'll give me one 

Mountian Meadows Dancing in Diamonds x Big City (first time cross)

99% sure per US, didn't see a "baby" but LOTS of fluid and the cord.....

NFC Rowdys Geisha Girl x Bandito

then the one with a ??? is

Cross Country Bacon Bits x Taker, if so it would be a late summer foal - first of September........she US a pretty sure bred. Both her and Geisha are older mares (23) so their uterus' are sitting so low we were able to get foal visuals, like I do on the others.......but tons of amnotic fluid and a definite cord on geisha.


----------



## lvponies (Apr 16, 2007)

Congratulations on another beautiful colt!!


----------



## ctinsley (Apr 16, 2007)

Congratulations Erica, all the baby's look great this year. Sorry it wasn't a filly year for you but just think of the choices you would have to make then.


----------

